# ASUS K53E Memory Upgrade?



## ColinTheMaster (Jan 2, 2012)

I've got two matching 4GB memory sticks for my ASUS K53E Laptop but cannot figure out where to put the second stick. After some research I've figured out that I have two open slots with Channel A Dimm 0, Dimm 1 and Channel B Dimm 0 and Dimm1. It appears as if I should be able to put the other stick either in Dimm1 of Channel A or Dimm0 of Channel B. The issue I am having is when I take the bottom part of my case off to access the RAM slots I only see one available white DDR3 slot(original slot 4GB of RAM was placed) on bottom and a black slot on top which will not fully seat the other PC3-10600 RAM stick. Am I suppose to jam both sticks into one slot? Am I suppose to get a completely different type of RAM to use in the top black slot. Here are some more specs. 
3876 Megabytes Usable Installed Memory
Slot 'ChannelA-DIMM0' has 4096 MB
Slot 'ChannelA-DIMM1' is Empty
Slot 'ChannelB-DIMM0' is Empty
Slot 'ChannelB-DIMM1' is Empty


----------



## ColinTheMaster (Jan 2, 2012)

Bump, but for good reason. It's either a completely different type of slot, the real second slot is in a different spot on the motherboard or someone botched the installation of the top ram port. I'll add a couple of pictures to give a little bit more details. In the attached image of the open ASUS case you can see white plastic on the edges of the RAM slots for both top and bottom. My top slot looks exactly like the bottom of two images of my other attachment. Please see attached images to understand what I fully mean. So instead of having two slots that look alike, I have a white plastic covered slot and an open black slot that can't fully seat the bottom type of ram.


----------



## ColinTheMaster (Jan 2, 2012)

Bump. Somebody has to know something...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Have you consulted the owners manual?


----------

